# البنت وهى بتنضف البيت



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

ﺍﻧﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺑﻜﻨﺲ ﻭﺣﺎﻃﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻧﺪ ﻓﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ
 ﻭﺩﻧﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ
 ﻭﻟﻘﻴﺖ ﻣﺎﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺗﺰﻋﻖ ﻭﺗﺸﺎﻭﺭ ﻛﺪﻩ
 ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﺤﻄﺘﺶ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻣﺎﻏﻲ ،، ﻟﻘﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﻓﺠﺄﺓ
 ﺟﺎﺕ ﻭﺷﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻧﺪ ﻓﺮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﺩﺍﻧﻰ
 ﻭﻗﺎﻟﺘﻠﻲ ﺳﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻨﺴﻪ ﻣﻔﺼﻮﻭﻭﻭﻝ
 ﻳﺎﺑﻨﺖ ﺍﻟﻬﺒﻠﻪ


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أبريل 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  طيب اقول انا اية طيب  هبلة طبعا هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

انا هبلة بتغلط فيا هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا محدش يغلط فيا غير خطيبى ها ها


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا هبلة بتغلط فيا هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا محدش يغلط فيا غير خطيبى ها ها



*نو انتى مش هبلة والكلام مش ليكى يا لارا انا اقصد على البنت اللى فى الصورة فقط  انتى ليكى منا كل الاحترام  يالارا​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

عارفة بس بستهبل هههههههههههههه


----------

